# Need advice marriage is failing



## HEIDI84

I don't even know where to start I know this marriage has been toxic from the start, but I'm so afraid to be alone I have 2 kids to my previous marriage of 10 years, and my toxic marriage is affecting them emotionally, they shouldn't have to see the things he does or says to me or comfort me afterwards that's not their role. I didn't teach them to hate and I don't want my son or daughter thinking this is acceptable they saw it in my first marriage too, of course they were very little but my son still blames himself for telling me his dad was cheating with my friend while I was working. He did it for 10 yrs I left him and within weeks met my husband now, he's not a good person or nice person, him and his mom and sisters have put me thru hell from things like phone calls to children and youth to trying to run me off the road and posting lies about me on social media because of it all I'm not allowed friends, Facebook, and he always checks my phone and leaves me chores that will take me his whole shift to finish. I've lost my own family over him. Im lost and don't know what to do


----------



## HEIDI84

Also I've been exercising and started a diet 3 months ago, he always made comments about my weight I was 166lbs and 5ft 4" 3 months ago but due to an injury and 4 surgeries on my foot it limits the amount of exercise I can get,and I have worked so hard and am currently 134lbs I went from size 13 to size 5, but he started treating me worse now and makes comments about my Lise skin or calls me a ***** or a cum dumpster he's a recovering addict as I am too, and the pain is so bad sometimes and with my history he will make any excuse to get his hands on anything and I was doing so good when I met him, then my life went upside down. I don't know whether he changed for the worst since I started my diet cuz he wants me to stay fat so he can pick on me and brag about his ex being a model, or because I had my 4 the foot surgery January 13th 2016 and after I left the hospital I told my doctor I only wanted non narcotic medicine, and no more nerve pills or muscle relaxers, I quit taking it all tired of running out n getting sick n him taking my pills all the time then when he's mad tells his family I keep feeding him pills and he needs to get away from me. God there is so much more to write I literally kiss his but on his weekends off he doesn't get out of bed at all, doesn't acknowledge my kids, doesn't help with anything household. I'm falling apart I do love him but I know I deserve better. I admit I was immature when we first met but he made it clear what he wanted and after dating 3 months he had to serve 6 months in jail for duis he got before we got together. We actually went to middle school and high school together he was a loud mouth jock and I was a quiet problemed shy girl never spoke to him till the day he messaged me on fb n we started dating. Honestly I hated him in high school I dated one of his friends n I still don't think he even knew of me but he's always sure to tell my kids what a dork I was n how cool he was.


----------



## EleGirl

I see that you started your own thread. As you post more all over the forum, it's clear that there is so much more to your situation. You really need to stick to one thread so that people get the full picture of the horrible situation you are living under.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/330409-3-somes.html#post15526209


----------



## Relationship Teacher

HEIDI84 said:


> I don't even know where to start I know this marriage has been toxic from the start, but I'm so afraid to be alone I have 2 kids to my previous marriage of 10 years, and my toxic marriage is affecting them emotionally, they shouldn't have to see the things he does or says to me or comfort me afterwards that's not their role. I didn't teach them to hate and I don't want my son or daughter thinking this is acceptable they saw it in my first marriage too, of course they were very little but my son still blames himself for telling me his dad was cheating with my friend while I was working. He did it for 10 yrs I left him and within weeks met my husband now, he's not a good person or nice person, him and his mom and sisters have put me thru hell from things like phone calls to children and youth to trying to run me off the road and posting lies about me on social media because of it all I'm not allowed friends, Facebook, and he always checks my phone and leaves me chores that will take me his whole shift to finish. I've lost my own family over him. Im lost and don't know what to do


If the relationship was never good, then it is hard to have a point to look towards when reconciling. We're there good times, beyond the first date?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HEIDI84

Honestly I started hanging out with him after I left my cheating husband of 10 yrs everything moved way to fast I guess I was trying to fill a void and needed to feel good about myself again

Sent from my C6730 using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl

Relationship Teacher said:


> If the relationship was never good, then it is hard to have a point to look towards when reconciling. We're there good times, beyond the first date?


Please look at her post that I linked to above. Her husband is physically violent and has seriously hurt her.

She needs to get herself and her kids away from this man.


----------

